Ask HN: What podcasts do you listen to regularly? - lsr_ssri
======
danso
Planet Money just turned 10 years old and in that time I haven't found a
podcast that has been more consistently informative and entertaining.

Some recent highlights:

\- P is for Phosphorus
[https://www.npr.org/templates/transcript/transcript.php?stor...](https://www.npr.org/templates/transcript/transcript.php?storyId=581149776)

\- How the Social Security Number Became our National Identification
[https://www.npr.org/sections/money/2018/03/14/593620579/epis...](https://www.npr.org/sections/money/2018/03/14/593620579/episode-830-xxx-
xx-xxxx)

\- The Poop Cartel:
[https://www.npr.org/sections/money/2018/07/25/632444815/epis...](https://www.npr.org/sections/money/2018/07/25/632444815/episode-855-the-
poop-cartel)

~~~
joezydeco
Planet Money was invaluable in understanding what was happening during the
2008 financial meltdown. They were creating new episodes nearly every other
day to explain the next domino that was falling.

Since then they've done a nice pivot into using that style to explain other
gears in the global economy. The series about making a T-shirt, for example,
was excellent.

------
nathan_f77
I've started listening to a lot of podcasts and audiobooks while riding my
bike. Here's some of my favorites:

Storytelling: This American Life, Reply All, The Moth

Business / Finance: Startups For the Rest of us, The Indie Hackers Podcast,
The SaaS Podcast, Planet Money

Comedy: Comedy Bang Bang, Hollywood Handbook, John Finnemore's Souvenir
Programme

Science / History: The Infinite Monkey Cage, Stuff You Should Know, Hardcore
History, Behind the Bastards

Philosophy / Discussion: The Knowledge Project, Think Again

I've tried listening to a lot of other podcasts, but these are the ones I keep
coming back to.

I'll also listen to The Tim Ferriss Show if there's an interesting guest. He
had an awesome conversation with Drew Houston recently, and there were lots of
interesting stories from the early days of Dropbox.

I also really enjoyed Caliphate, but it's a mini-series that's finished.

~~~
Torakfirenze
SYSK and TIHP are awesome, +1.

------
hikhvar
Mostly german podcasts with focus on science and comedy.

English podcasts:

\- omega tau - science and engineering
([http://omegataupodcast.net/](http://omegataupodcast.net/)) now ten years
old. Realy good mixed bag of topics. They interview people who know stuff or
have done stuff. Last 4 topics were:

    
    
       292 – Gene Editing with CRISPR/Cas 
    
       291 – Flying in the Papuan Bush
    
       289 – Music Production at Sandlane Studios
    
       288 – Flight Research at NASA Armstrong, Part 3: Historic
    

German podcasts

\- Methodisch Inkorrekt ( [https://minkorrekt.de](https://minkorrekt.de) )
Review of 4 new science papers from all research subjects

\- Kohlenpod ([https://kohlenpod.de](https://kohlenpod.de) ) Germany is
closing down all black coal mines this year. This podcast releases one episode
every sunday until the end of the year and discusses the history of black coal
in germany. He started with the Episode 52 and count towards 0.

\- Chaos Radio Express ( [https://cre.fm](https://cre.fm) ) Weekly radio show
with guests from the chaos computer club. Mostly tech related. Since this is
also a public radio broadcast show, it tries to explain tech topics to non-
tech people.

\- Omega tau ( its mixed german and english)

\- Kack und Sachgeschichten
([http://www.kackundsachgeschichten.de](http://www.kackundsachgeschichten.de)
) Discussing movies and series.

\- Alternativlos ( also mixed german/english depends on the guest ) (
[https://alternativlos.org/](https://alternativlos.org/) ) Politics. Not day-
to-day politics but the "big pictures".

------
gjstein
Perhaps not quite what the OP is looking for, but I use podcasts mostly for
music consumption. My favorite (for quite a while now) is The Anjunadeep
Edition [1], which delivers a 1 hour continuously-mixed "deep" (often
programming-friendly) electronic music every week. I'd be curious to hear what
other music podcasts HN recommends.

[1] Here's a recent episode I enjoyed:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Chn4SZWnJbc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Chn4SZWnJbc)

~~~
mrzool
Same same! Would love to read more music podcast recommendations. My personal
pick is The Concert by the Gardner Museum. Each episode is a live performance
of classical chamber music. Sadly shut down last year but there are 12 years
of archives online and all episodes are still available in the feed.

~~~
classical
Signed up after years of lurking just to ask for more classical music podcast
recommendations. Thanks to your recommendation, I have listened to "The
Concert" for the last couple of hours while working and it's absolutely
incredible. Amazing quality, brief introductions packed with interesting bits
of info and a great selection.

I have classical playlists in youtube but their quality is nowhere near this
podcast's and I didn't learn anything about the genre while listening to them
since it's just popular tracks passing one after the other in the background
without an introduction.

------
TheSpiceIsLife
No Such Thing As A Fish - from the team who do research for the show QI

ABC Radio Nation does quite a few great shows, you’ll find them at
[http://abc.net.au/rn](http://abc.net.au/rn)

~~~
fuzzy_wuzzy31
I absolutely love No Such Thing As A Fish. I religiously listen to and wait
for every new episode.

~~~
Fred27
I didn't know that was still going. They had a brief stint on TV a few years
ago.

------
richardbatty
EconTalk - interviews with social scientists about various topics. The
interviewer is an economist so it's an interesting discussion between experts.

Economics detective radio - similar to EconTalk

Rationally speaking - interviews related to rational thinking.

80,000 Hours podcast - in depth interviews about the world's biggest problems
and how to use your career to solve them. (Disclaimer: I used to work for
them, but I genuinely love the podcast)

Feeling good podcast - by one of the pioneers of cognitive behavioural
therapy, discusses mental health techniques.

------
colinjoy
[2017] Ask HN: What are your favorite podcasts?

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14819798](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14819798)

------
andrewstuart
Jason Calacanis of course!

Startups: This Week In Startups

Startups: Mixergy [https://mixergy.com/](https://mixergy.com/)

Startups: How I built this

Startups: Rocketship

Startups: Steve Blank podcast

Startups: The SAAS podcast

Startups: Startup grind

Startups: Art of Product

Startups: Rocketship

Fantasy fiction: Podcastle

Fantasy fiction: Beneath Ceaseless Skies

Horror fiction: Psuedopod

Sci fi fiction: Clarkesworld

Sci fi fiction: Lightspeed magazine

History: History of the Crusades

History: In Our Time

History: Emperors of Rome

Science: ABC The Science Show

Life: The Moth

Life: Modern Love

Games: IGN GamesScoop

Games: Eaten By A Grue

------
elektor
Very niche, but anyone with eye floaters may be interested in a newly
published podcast that interviewed the leading researcher in the field,
Dr.Sebag.

[https://itunes.apple.com/us/podcast/episode-2-hope-
happiness...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/podcast/episode-2-hope-happiness-
and-action-with-dr-sebag/id1395150706?i=1000418446302&mt=2)

Skip about 10 minutes ahead for the interview.

------
avenius
Dan Carlin's Hardcore History - Carlin has an amazing way of telling stories,
and he goes really in-depth.

Critical Role - A group of people playing Dungeons and Dragons, the episodes
are long and always keep me chuckling most of the way through.

------
anonu
I'm an "ETF Guy" so I listen to a lot of the wonky ETF and Finance-related
podcasts:

\- Behind the Markets with Jeremy Schwartz

\- Invest like the Best - with O'Shaughnessy - not just finance stuff.
example: Recent podcast on "Tracking" wild animals in the bush was great.

\- The Curious Investor - AQR's new Podcast on financial factors and the like

\- The Meb Faber Show - Meb Faber runs a fund and has interesting guests

\- The Monthly Dirtcast - ex-Lehman guy who started a popular daily financial
newsletter. Still OK - needs help editing and more frequency.

\- Trillions - ETF-Focused Bloomberg podcast with Eric Balchunas. Trillions
refers to the $5tr in ETF assets today

Other Stuff

\- 99% Invisible - interesting random stuff - well produced

\- Bowery Boys - NYC history

\- Desert Island Discs - long running radio interviews on the BBC

\- How I Built This - interviews with Entrepreneurs - highly recommended (NPR)

\- Masters of Scale with Reid Hoffman

\- Pod Save America - Ex-Obama guys discussing the past week's news

\- Real Time with Bill Maher - audio of his HBO show - never actually seen the
show - you miss out on some visuals but fun to listen to his ranting.

\- Wait Wait Dont Tell Me, This American Life, The Moth - 3 well-produced NPR
podcasts. Wait Wait is a game show with the latest week's news - fun
background noise for me. This American Life has interesting stories but can
get a bit slow.

\- Radiolab - the audio formatting bothers me - but they have interesting
stories.

\- Freakonomics - declined in quality a bit from a few years ago - but still
nice to listen to.

\- Joe Rogan Experience - Long (1-3 hour) podcasts - But Im always amazed at
Joe Rogan's ability to connect with guests. I like his interview style, the
cadence of his questions and how he gets people to open up. See Elon Musk's
latest interview - also on Youtube.

Edit & Request for Podcasts (RFP): I note that either a lot of podcasts - or
at least the ones I get recommended to me - tend to be "left-leaning"
politically. I'm on the lookout for more right-leaning podcasts that balance
this out a bit. I see one comment below suggesting "Left Right & Centre" may
help... Other ideas?

~~~
poke111
If you're looking for something on the right - Ricochet has a number of
excellent podcasts. They are trying to be like the NPR of the center right.

------
mountainentity
\- Dan Carlin's Hardcore History(there are like 2 episodes a year, but usually
amazing) \- Freakonomics \- Software Engineering Radio \- Joe Rogan
Experience(selected, but as it is released every day I can say that I do this
regularly \- Revolutions Podcast \- Tim Ferris Show

------
tzhenghao
1\. Acquired[0] - very good coverage on recent tech acquisitions + IPOs

2\. Knowledge Project podcast[1]

3\. Amp Hour[2] - I worked with Chris Gammell previously at a tech startup in
Chicago. Pretty cool dude.

[0] - [http://www.acquired.fm/](http://www.acquired.fm/)

[1] - [https://fs.blog/the-knowledge-project/](https://fs.blog/the-knowledge-
project/)

[2] - [https://theamphour.com/](https://theamphour.com/)

------
hacdaddy
Malicious Life [https://malicious.life](https://malicious.life)

—-A bit of a history lesson in viruses, malware, and cyber crime. From Morris
through CryptoLocker and now Target.

Darknet Diaries [https://darknetdiaries.com/](https://darknetdiaries.com/)

—-Similar vein to ML, this one gets you into either specific events, people,
or times.

Risky Business [https://risky.biz](https://risky.biz)

—-Weekly current affairs and news show dedicated to CyberSecurity. If this is
your field, or next to your field, it’s worth listening to the news episodes
at least (the numbered episodes).

ISC StormCast
[https://isc.sans.edu/podcast.html](https://isc.sans.edu/podcast.html)

—-A quick (5 min) daily cyber security podcast. If Risky.biz tickled your
fancy, this one is worth the add too.

------
rimher
Philosophize This! is really an incredible take on older and more modern
philosophy. Stephen West is a great story teller and every episode is very
well curated and researched.

Couples Therapy with Candice and Casey I've never been a fan of talk shows,
but they manage to talk about all aspects of life and relationships.

------
mrlucax
Maybe late to the party, but since I didn't see it mentioned, I would
recommend the podcast The Last Podcast on the Left [1]. Three guys research
true crime and bizarre stuff such as cults [2] and serial killers [3]. They
tell the facts and their person take with a good dose of humour.

[1]
[https://www.lastpodcastontheleft.com/](https://www.lastpodcastontheleft.com/)

[2]
[https://m.soundcloud.com/lastpodcastontheleft/episode-300-jo...](https://m.soundcloud.com/lastpodcastontheleft/episode-300-jonestown-
part-i)

[3]
[https://m.soundcloud.com/lastpodcastontheleft/episode-317-de...](https://m.soundcloud.com/lastpodcastontheleft/episode-317-dennis-
nilsen-part)

~~~
pro_zac
I'll have to check that out. Along the same lines are Lore and Criminal.

------
alex_dev
'How I Built This'. Everything else that my wife and I have tried listening to
is either extremely dull or frustratingly conversational.

~~~
wafflesindeed
What is it about the conversation that you find frustrating when listening to
those types of podcasts?

~~~
andrewstuart
It annoys me when I have gone to the trouble to hear about a specific topic
only to have the hosts chat for the first 8 minutes about their personal lives
or about stuff that is completely off topic. Focus would be appreciated.

------
eclectric
Tech

    
    
      - Dotnet Rocks  
      - Coding Blocks  
      - Coder Radio  
      - Talk Python To Me  
      - SE Daily  
      - Full Stack Radio  
      - Vanilla JS Podcast  
      - JS Jabber  
      - The Changelog  
      - Syntax   
      - Python Bytes
    

General

    
    
      - Hidden Brain

------
jkmcf
Active Podcasts:

\- Dan Carlin's Hardcore Histories & Hardcore History Addendum

\- The Art of Manliness (i.e., everything I wish I knew as a teen, not
specifically for men, mostly author interviews)

\- History Extra Podcast (focussed on British history)

\- Stoic Meditations

\- The British History Podcast

\- The Economist: Babbage (science news)

\- Mike Duncan's Revolutions (deep dives on select revolutions since 1600)

\- The World in Time / Lapham's Quarterly (great author interviews)

"Finished" podcasts:

\- Mike Duncan's The History of Rome

\- Lars Brownworth's Norman Centuries

\- Lars Brownworth's 12 Byzantine Emperors

\- Jamie Redfern's Hannibal and the Punic Wars

\- Jamie Redfern's The History of Alexander the Great

\- Tony Cocks' Binge Thinking History

\- The Ancient World

\- The History of the World in 100 Objects

------
aaronbrethorst
Lots of politics, with a smattering of pop culture and design.

"Why Is This Happening?" from Chris Hayes is the most insightful hour I spend
listening to a podcast each week. — [https://art19.com/shows/why-is-this-
happening-with-chris-hay...](https://art19.com/shows/why-is-this-happening-
with-chris-hayes)

Pod Save America, Lovett or Leave It, Keep It, Pod Save the People, and
Hysteria from Crooked Media. [https://crooked.com](https://crooked.com). "a
sane conversation about politics."

99% Invisible — interesting, usually esoteric design-centric podcast.
[https://99percentinvisible.org](https://99percentinvisible.org)

Pop Culture Happy Hour — Three NPR hosts who genuinely like each other and
popular media yak about whatever's inspiring them this week.
[https://www.npr.org/podcasts/510282/pop-culture-happy-
hour](https://www.npr.org/podcasts/510282/pop-culture-happy-hour)

Stay Tuned with Preet Bharara — Always insightful and thoughtful look at
current events through a law and justice lens
[https://www.wnycstudios.org/shows/preetbharara](https://www.wnycstudios.org/shows/preetbharara)

------
ChaseT
The Indicator and Planet Money are both great. They do a good job of
explaining economic subjects from the yield curve to farming insurance for
Africa in a fun/digestible way.

------
christensen143
Until about 6 weeks ago I commuted an hour one-way so I filled my two hours
with podcasts. In the past weeks I haven't been as avid a listener.
Regardless, I spent five years tweaking my list for my taste.

\- SANS Internet Stormcast
[https://isc.sans.edu/podcast.html](https://isc.sans.edu/podcast.html)

\- NPR Up First [https://www.npr.org/podcasts/510318/up-
first](https://www.npr.org/podcasts/510318/up-first)

\- The CyberWire [https://thecyberwire.com/](https://thecyberwire.com/)

\- Daily Tech Headlines
[http://www.dailytechnewsshow.com/category/headlines/](http://www.dailytechnewsshow.com/category/headlines/)

\- NPR The Indicator [https://www.npr.org/sections/money/567724614/the-
indicator](https://www.npr.org/sections/money/567724614/the-indicator)

\- Casefile [https://casefilepodcast.com/](https://casefilepodcast.com/)

\- Historical Figures
[https://www.parcast.com/history/](https://www.parcast.com/history/)

\- Serial Killers
[https://www.parcast.com/serial/](https://www.parcast.com/serial/)

------
webjac
If you speak spanish and want a fun podcast about tech insights, pop culture,
philosophy and overthought analysis on simple things I love listening to
Robot: [https://revistaelrobot.com](https://revistaelrobot.com) It's fun,
entertaining, they have over 170 episodes and more than 3 years running on a
weekly basis. Really enjoyable.

~~~
aoctavio
IDK. I have listen to each of the 172 episodes so far several times each...
yes, there are enjoyable moments, but some of the hosts are weird and a little
politically incorrect. Just my opinion.

------
pbc
Security now with Steve Gibson
[http://feeds.twit.tv/sn](http://feeds.twit.tv/sn)

Software Engineering Daily
[https://softwareengineeringdaily.com/feed/podcast](https://softwareengineeringdaily.com/feed/podcast)
via @PodcastAddict

------
SimonKinds
I listen to a lot of technology podcasts, but my absolute favorite is "Coding
Blocks". The hosts have such a good synergy with each other. They often read a
few chapters of a book before an episode and then discuss their
interpretations and personal experiences, which I find to be a great format.

------
m-localhost
The podcast I'm looking most forward to is The David Feldman Show [1] His
guests are comedians (the brilliant Aaron Berg) and politicians/activists
(left). He asks good questions, talks about current events and I learned a lot
about American politics. As a counterweight, I'm listening to Joe Walsh
(Teaparty guy) and his neolithic point of view (back to the good ol' days).
His anti trump rants are sometimes good and it's super cringey when some real
conspiracy theorists are calling in and he has to cut them off. But I barely
make it through a whole episode, because it's just too much repetition.

[1] [https://davidfeldmanshow.com/](https://davidfeldmanshow.com/)

------
stupidcar
I recent started listening to The Greatest Generation, a comedy podcast where
two guys watch the whole of Star Trek: TNG in order (later they tackle DS9).
They have a lot of fun riffing off it, especially the really bad early
episodes, but there's also interesting discussion about the show's politics,
whether it still holds up, etc. It's highly enjoyable, especially if you're of
the age group who grew up with the show in the 80s and 90s.

[https://www.maximumfun.org/shows/greatest-
generation](https://www.maximumfun.org/shows/greatest-generation)

------
conickal
* Pod Save America - "Four former aides to President Obama — Jon Favreau, Dan Pfeiffer, Jon Lovett, and Tommy Vietor — are joined by journalists, politicians, comedians, and activists for a freewheeling conversation about politics, the press and the challenges posed by the Trump presidency."

* 99% Invisible - "Design is everywhere in our lives, perhaps most importantly in the places where we've just stopped noticing. 99% Invisible is a weekly exploration of the process and power of design and architecture." \- Roman Mars' voice and production is amazing, and I find the subject matter fascinating.

* Planet Money - "The economy explained. Imagine you could call up a friend and say, "Meet me at the bar and tell me what's going on with the economy." Now imagine that's actually a fun evening." \- Often interesting looks at economic aspects of society.

* The Adventure Zone - "Justin, Travis and Griffin McElroy from My Brother, My Brother and Me have recruited their dad Clint for a campaign of high adventure." \- They're playing D&D with their dad. It hooked me.

------
cyborgx7
Chapo Trap House - It's ok to make fun of politics. It is a ridiculous
spectacle. - [https://soundcloud.com/chapo-trap-
house](https://soundcloud.com/chapo-trap-house)

~~~
m-localhost
I like to listen to them when they make fun about Cernovich, Q and the Alt-
right, but sometimes it's just too specific about people I've never heard of.

------
everybodyknows
"The New Yorker: Fiction"

Hundreds of short stories from past decades of the magazine, selected and read
by contemporary authors. Moderated by Deborah Triesman, whose speaking voice
is as musical as any I've ever heard.

------
b3b0p
I listen to 4:

[0] Giant Bombcast and Beastcast (Premium)

[1] Colin's Last Stand (Side Quest, KnockBack, Sacred Symbols, and Fireside
Chats)

[2] Retronauts

[3] 8-4 Play

\---

[0] [https://www.giantbomb.com/podcasts/](https://www.giantbomb.com/podcasts/)

[1]
[https://www.patreon.com/colinslaststand](https://www.patreon.com/colinslaststand)

[2]
[https://archive.org/details/Retronauts1-100](https://archive.org/details/Retronauts1-100)

[3] [http://8-4.jp](http://8-4.jp)

------
DeBraid
Jocko Podcast (leadership, war, self improvement)

Conversations With Tyler (Politics, Books, Economics)

Masters in Business (Ritholtz, finance and econ)

Invest like the Best (Patrick Oshaugnessey, finance, econ, crypto)

a16z podcast (tech, vc)

This Week In Startups (Jason Calacanus, tech, vc)

The Knowledge Project (Shane Parrish, learning and investing)

Tim Ferriss (fitness, self improvement, business)

Joe Rogan Experience (nature, hunting, fitness)

Planet Money (NPR, stories about finance and econ)

Revisionist History (Gladwell, lots of great stories)

Hockey:

The Full 60 (Craig Custance)

TSN OverDrive

Spittin Chicklets

YouTube Channels:

How to Start a Startup (Sam Altman)

Talks At Google

Local:

Toronto Mike'd Podcast (Mike Boone, TO-based radio and TV personalities talk
about the city and their careers)

------
daviespj
Ologies with Alie Ward is a personal favourite (Alie interviews a different
ologist each week).

Philosophers in Space takes a sci-fi tv show or movie and examines the
philosophical ideas behind it.

Download This Show by the ABC (Australia) is a great listen about tech news.

Citation Needed is great but only for those who like their comedy loud and
offensive.

Rocket Ranch is NASA's podcast and is nicely geeky.

Also Stephen Fry's Great Leap Years is fascinating and funny.

Apart from that, +1 for Reply All, Darknet Diaries, Hardcore History and
Syntax

------
Eridrus
I dislike most tech podcasts, except the great

NLP Highlights Podcast

which interviews researchers about recent papers they have written

I also listen to a bunch of politics podcasts

The Weeds

Erza Klein Show

538 politics podcasts

Gimme Shelter: The California Housing Crisis Podcast

~~~
SliderUp
The Weeds is so good!

Also listen to a bunch of the Crooked Media podcasts, Pod Save the World, The
Wilderness.

~~~
Eridrus
3 episodes a week now, baby!

Is Pod Save the World better than Pod Save America? I gave the later a try and
didn't like it at all.

Oh, also, 1A on NPR is pretty good too, I don't listen to it too much these
days, since it's a bit hit or miss, but it was the first podcast I really got
into :)

~~~
SliderUp
I find I only have bandwidth for 1-2 of the Crooked pods a week. PSA is good,
PSW is for when a topic catches my eye. Hysteria is really good. LIOLI is
sublime.

------
cannonedhamster
Skeptoid: Debunking Conspiracy Theories Planet Money: Monetary news
Economist:Babbage: Economics news The Reboot Podcast: Personal development
Startup: Podcast about startups Useless Information: Neat show about history
Stuff you missed in history class: Another history show Reply All: Internet
related news I Should Be Writing: Show about aspiring writers Ditch Diggers:
Show for writers

------
LaikaF
\- The Dollop -- Comedic American History

\- Omnnibus -- Pop culture minutiae with that guy who's good at Jeopardy

\- Mission to Zyxx -- Improve scifi comedy

Occasionals/not currently airing: \- Mystery Show -- solves a mystery they
can't google while being very spunky

\- Revisionist History -- Uses history to make a point

\- Alice Isn't Dead -- Hard to describe. Best listened to in a car at night

\- Darknet Diarier -- Old hacking stories

\- Hardcore History -- Very long engaging history stories

------
kwhitefoot
Infinite Monkey Cage, Material World, History of Philosophy Without Any Gaps,
Thinking Allowed, The Curious Cases of Rutherford and Fry.

------
timonoko
Youtube sucks because you cannot turn the phone screen off and listen only the
audio. But I use "youtube-dl -x" to extract audio in my home server. I listen
many "podcasts" in various languages this way.

Joe Rogan is my favourite, best of those should be in Netflix. When properly
translated they would have worldwide audience, like the one with Elon Musk.

~~~
pritambaral
On Android I use Firefox with [1] and [2] for YouTube; the former lets me turn
the screen off without letting YouTube know that the screen is turned off.

On my laptop, I use youtube-dl when I want to keep a personal copy, and
mpv/vlc (which automatically using youtube-dl internally) when I just want to
play something once.

\----

1: [https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/video-
backgro...](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/video-background-
play-fix/)

2: [https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/ublock-
origin...](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/ublock-origin/)

~~~
qubax
> On Android I use Firefox with [1] and [2] for YouTube; the former lets me
> turn the screen off without letting YouTube know that the screen is turned
> off.

The problem is even if the screen is off, youtube still sends the video data
to your phone. It would be nice if youtube gave us an option of "audio only"
streaming so only the audio is sent. Currently the only work around is
downloading the audio using youtube-dl.

------
AndrewOMartin
Wittertainment. The BBC's flagship film review show from two grumpy old docs.
It has enough of a dedicated listenership to have earned a fan made wiki of
all the in jokes.

[http://www.witterpedia.net/wiki/index.php/Main_Page](http://www.witterpedia.net/wiki/index.php/Main_Page)

------
ricardbejarano
Command Line Heroes: [https://www.redhat.com/en/command-line-
heroes](https://www.redhat.com/en/command-line-heroes)

Podcast by RedHat on tech history, systems, open source, cloud...

Very well produced (like, really well produced) but few episodes.

Season 2 is airing right now on what looks like a biweekly schedule.

------
666lumberjack
Hello Internet

Cortex

No Dumb Questions

The Anthropocene Reviewed

Showmakers

I like the 'two dudes talking' genre, mostly

~~~
apearson
Hey Tim, glad to see we like the same podcasts.

Have checked out any other relay.fm podcasts like Reconcilable Differences or
Under the Radar?

------
spongeb00b
Late to the game, but I recently started listening to The Dollop where 2
comedians tell stories from American history to each other.

I wasn’t sure how much I was going to enjoy it and the hosts may not be to
everyone’s taste but the stories they tell are so gripping I just have to keep
listening to more episodes.

------
Pyrodogg
Dear Hank and John - a comedy podcast about death, and all the news from AFC
Wimbledon and Mars!
[https://www.patreon.com/dearhankandjohn](https://www.patreon.com/dearhankandjohn)
Recently became a part of the WNYC network

The Daily

99% Invisible

Indie Hackers Podcast

How I Built This

Syntax

All Points North - English podcast about Finland

------
crtasm
Brett Goldstein's podcast, Films to be Buried With.

Someone's review: [https://overhillsandfaraway.com/2018/09/19/films-to-be-
burie...](https://overhillsandfaraway.com/2018/09/19/films-to-be-buried-with/)

------
hikarudo
The Skeptics Guide to the Universe: critical thinking, science news,
pseudoscience debunking, and more.

------
poppypetalmask
I see many of my favorites are already recommended, but these relatively niche
ones are also amazing

For language/ culture: A way with words; If you speak Spanish: Radio
Ambulante, Gag Ortega; Comedy: Beef and Dairy podcast, CBB; New: Where do we
begin (real therapy session recording)

------
anotherevan
[https://thewestwingweekly.com/](https://thewestwingweekly.com/)

[https://twit.tv/shows/this-week-in-google](https://twit.tv/shows/this-week-
in-google)

The only two without fail.

------
simongr3dal
Darknet Diaries, it’s a 40-60 minute podcast that has a new episode 1-2 times
a a month. It’s interviews and storytelling intermingled. The stories are very
interesting and it’s usually an interview with a person who has been involved
with a hack of some kind.

~~~
antonio-ramadas
Here is the link for the ones interested: Darknet Diaries —
[https://darknetdiaries.com](https://darknetdiaries.com)

I discovered it here on HN. I recommend it.

------
em0ney
InfoSec news: risky.biz

Startups: Masters of Scale

Startups: a16z

Startup History: How I built this.

Comedy: Nothing beats the old episodes of the Bugle for a laugh.

------
michael_g12
The Tim Ferriss Show. He deconstructs world class performers and shares some
of the unique characteristics and habits that make these people successful in
their industry. A recent episode (episode #334) features Drew Houston, co-
founder of Dropbox.

------
azrael49
German: [https://www.heise.de/developer/artikel/Episode-1-Ueber-
den-E...](https://www.heise.de/developer/artikel/Episode-1-Ueber-den-Einsatz-
von-Patterns-353072.html)

------
ForceOfPhil
I tried Tech podcasts but cannot find one that suits my groove. I listen to
Magic the Gathering and Wreslting Podcasts mainly.

I also listen to Freakonomics and some of the wisecrack ones too but mainly my
drive to work is Wrassling or Gaming podcasts.

------
thorin
Someone on here recommended Jocko podcast[1] and I love it, totally not the
kind of thing I'd normally listen to but very motivating.

[1] [http://jockopodcast.com/](http://jockopodcast.com/)

------
alecco
Philosophize This! (But beware of extreme postmodernism in later episodes)

The Productivity Show

Found My Fitness

------
motiw
Beyond what's already mentioned

Master of business - interviews with people and ideas that shape markets,
investing and business. Some episodes are facinating to listen

Israel story - excellent Israeli version if this American Life

------
elliotpage
I cycle out shows pretty fast but these are the ones that remain in my
playlist:

* Trashfuture: A British politics podcast about the future is trash. Insightful, if a little madcap at times.

* Boonta Vista: Australian politics. The main host has an _amazing_ radio voice.

* Citations Needed: Politics, helps analyse the media and its tropes to give you a better handle on issues and how to engage with them.

* Previously in Europe: European politics, often takes time to highlight issues and countries that do not get much mass media play.

* Revolutions: History podcast - really well constructed nuggets breaking down revolutions throughout history. I personally fled to this after getting exhausted by Hardcore History.

* Shift-F1: A formula 1 podcast. Both hosts are passionate and also have different levels of knowledge about the sport and history which engenders good discussion. The schedule is super disrupted right now due to on one of the hosts having a baby.

* The Irish Passport: Irish politics- more a series of investigative essays than "What is on this week???", very good and earnest topics and coverage.

* The Bugle: Political Satire. What John Oliver did before he got big. Andy Zaltzmann is an amazing satirist, and should be more widely appreciated. Warning: Puns

* Waypoint Radio: Video games from a set of interesting voices. Can be very Marmite due to how blinkered the hosts can be on some topics/ with certain people.

* 99% Invisible: See other comments!

And finally: * Chapo Trap House: Political comedy. You know what this is.

* Reel Politik: Like Chapo, but recorded by angry young Brits. Awful sound quality, sometimes a golden nugget hidden within. Somehow gets some amazing guests. Listening to this gets you targeted by the Daily Mail, probably.

------
kaffee
In ranked order,

1\. On the Media (WNYC)

2\. Behind the News with Doug Henwood

3\. Talking Politics
[https://www.talkingpoliticspodcast.com/](https://www.talkingpoliticspodcast.com/)

3\. The Dig by Daniel Denvir

4\. Chaosradio

edit: formatting

------
janvdberg
Here's the log of podcasts I've listened to:
[https://j11g.com/podcasts.html](https://j11g.com/podcasts.html)

------
snidane
Diapers off [http://www.diapersoff.com](http://www.diapersoff.com)

About men growing up, dating, gender wars, comedy, business, etc.

------
wetpaws
Like many people mentioned, nothing can beat Planet Money. I tried to find
something similar to it, and 99% Invisible is also good, albeit not as
perfect.

------
hutattedonmyarm
Tech:

\- AppStories

\- The Menu Bar

\- The Talk Show with John Gruber

\- Alternativlos (German)

\- Netzpolitik.org (German)

Science:

\- Science(ish)

\- Daniel and Jorge Explain the Universe

\- Die 3 Formeltiere (German)

\- Forschergeist (German)

\- Methodisch Incorrekt (German)

Popculture/Comedy/Video games:

\- A Storm of Spoilers

\- Dice Funk

\- The Jimquisition (Podqusition mainly)

There's also a bunch of Harry Potter related ones

------
ninjavis
Entrepreneur On Fire - [https://eofire.com](https://eofire.com)

Short and sweet interviews with various entrepreneurs.

------
ljsocal
Stay tuned with preet barat Lawfare journal The daily

------
rapsey
Tim Ferris interviews so many interesting people.

a16z podcast. They always have very well thought out and interesting things to
say for the startup space.

------
wareotie
\- The Ground Up Show

\- The Minimalists

\- Levar Burton Reads

I want to, but I don't have time for more podcasts. They distract me a lot so
I only listen when I take a walk or commute.

------
ishanjain28
Soft skills engineering.

[https://twitter.com/softskillseng](https://twitter.com/softskillseng)

------
madvoid
Opening Arguments. It's a law podcast that's packed full of information about
current events and is very accessible.

------
I_complete_me
Language / words: The Allusionist and BBC's Word of Mouth Science: In Our
Time, Inside Science and the Science Hour

------
wp381640
Risky Biz infosec podcast - [https://risky.biz/](https://risky.biz/)

~~~
WorkLifeBalance
Despite not working in infosec I tune into risky busisness (risky.biz) every
week, it's a good round-up of the week without the overreaction you sometimes
get from twitter and here in the immediate aftermath of a big leak or vuln.

------
jackgolding
Here are my favourites:

Digital Analytics Power Hour

The Indie Hackers Podcast

Startups for the Rest of Us

The Side Hustle Project

Empire Flippers Podcast

Double your Freelancing

Ditching Hourly

Side Hustle School (great byte sized audio content)

The Consulting Pipeline Podcast

------
monk_e_boy
Hello from the magic tavern - if you like D&D then you’ll fall in love with
this.

Welcome To Night Vale - bizarre and compelling

------
Simulacra
Wonderly! American history tellers is absolutely fascinating. Also Atlanta
Monster is f’in gripping.

------
fotnmc
Hello Internet-for general entertainment, Cortex-for general entertainment and
some workflow insight

------
Artemis2
99% Invisible, Planet Money are good.

------
kevinslin8
If your looking for some human connections, I would recommend Folk Stories:
[http://folkstories.org](http://folkstories.org). It's a podcast focused on
dialogue with interesting people - like an audio version of "Humans of New
York" (disclaimer: I'm the host)

This is inspired by other podcasts that I follow, mainly "Tim Ferris Show",
"Waking Up with Sam Harris" and "Fresh Air"

------
timtas
The Tom Woods Show [1] - A 30-minute show each weekday. Tom is
Harvard/Columbia trained historian, amateur economist and libertarian
philosopher. 1,250 episodes. The usual format is interview with a prominent
thinker and/or doer.

Contra Krugman [2] - A weekly show where Tom Woods and economist Bob Murphy
teach economics by analyzing an generally refuting Paul Krugman's New York
Times column.

Part of the Problem [3] - A long-form semi-weekly(ish) talk show featuring
comedian Dave Smith. Dave discusses current events and issues from a his
libertarian perspective.

Dangerous History Podcast [4] - An irregular show that dives deep into various
topics and episodes in history. Approaching 200 episodes.

[1] [https://tomwoods.com/podcasts](https://tomwoods.com/podcasts)

[2] [https://contrakrugman.com/](https://contrakrugman.com/)

[3] [https://gasdigitalnetwork.com/gdn-show-channels/part-of-
the-...](https://gasdigitalnetwork.com/gdn-show-channels/part-of-the-problem/)

[4] [http://profcj.org/list-episodes](http://profcj.org/list-episodes)

------
jdmoreira
\- Open Apple (about retrocomputing with the apple ][)

\- ATP (accidental tech podcast)

\- Dan Carlin's Hardcore History

------
roesel
Liftoff! Bi-weekly summary of space news. NASA, SpaceX, ESA, science,
exoplanets, ...

------
sweetdreamerit
Is there a way to create a wiki of this list of suggestions and comments?

~~~
jpindar
This is one of several questions that get asked repeatedly, and would be ideal
for a HN wiki.

------
dennisgorelik
\- Mixergy.

\- Planet Money.

\- Jordan Harbinger show (he was doing Arts of Charm in the past).

\- 20 minutes VC - Harry Stebbings.

------
sthornr
> IRL: Online Life Is Real Life

> The Tim Ferriss Show

> Recode Decode

> The Success Series Podcast

> Freakonomics

> Song Exploder

------
raffleslodge
Steal this show

------
salutonmundo
Can't go wrong with StarTalk :)

------
bitVelocity
Jocko Podcast - never missed one.

------
pvinis
accidental tech podcast beautiful anonymous

these two are my favorite for a long time.

------
neillyons
Desert Island Discs

------
CrazedGeek
I listen to mostly political, comedy, and political comedy podcasts:

* Doug Loves Movies

* FiveThirtyEight Politics

* Friday Night Comedy from BBC Radio 4 (for The Now Show)

* MSNBC Rachel Maddow

* My Brother, My Brother and Me

* News Quiz Extra

* No Such Thing as a Fish

* Richard Herring's Leicester Square Theatre Podcast

* What Trump Can Teach Us About Con Law

* Why Is This Happening? with Chris Hayes

~~~
aaronbrethorst
_Con Law_ is a great podcast. I'm always amused by Roman Mars's description of
Elizabeth Joh. Also, _WITH_ consistency blows me away. Last week's episode
with Watergate prosecutor Nick Akerman made me say "holy shit!" out loud at
least twice.

------
cm2187
Dotnetrocks (though it starts to be less about .net and more about whatever
service Microsoft is marketing, but the geekout shows are fantastic)

Dan Carlin hardcore history

Sam Harris, Jordan Peterson (philosophy/politics)

Twit.tv (mostly for Leo Laporte)

------
Dowwie

      - EconTalk
      - Waking Up, with Sam Harris
      - On the Media
      - LSE Talks
    

The London School of Economics is one of the few prestigious schools who
doesn't hoard their speaker series events.

------
torenx
Waking up with Sam Harris, has some really interesting guests from a wide
range of fields. Some Philosophy, Science, and Politics.

Cum Town is the funniest thing I've listened to in my entire life.

------
globe1337
Uhh Yeah Dude

------
amorphous
samharris.org

------
nkzednan
\- Opening Arguments

\- 99% Invisible

\- Invisibilia

\- This American Life

\- StartUp

\- Serial

\- Hidden Brain

\- All the President's Lawyers

\- Radio Lab

\- Science Friday

------
DeathRabbit
Dang, really enjoying reading all these great recommendations; my podcast load
is going to be growing (again)!

My personal faves out of my 100+ subs are below. All should be available
through a typical podcatcher app. Tried to mark some as NSFW but probably
missed some. Some of these are extremely well-known but the question didn't
specify "hidden gems".

Part-Time Genius - General interesting stuff

James O'Brien's Mystery Hour - BBC radio program. People call in with
questions and answers to (generally) interesting questions.

Stuff You Should Know - Interesting general topics

Irish and Celtic Music Podcast - Best celtic music podcast around IMO

Behind the Bastards - Profiles of evil or otherwise undesirable
people/entities in history (NSFW)

Crazy Genius - Interesting topics, sponsored by The Atlantic

In Our Time - BBC 4 science show (very high quality IMO)

Business Wars - Multi-part series regarding company vs. company stories
(Blockbuster vs. Netflix and Nintendo vs. Sega are my faves)

Something You Should Know - General info, tends toward self-help and lifehacks

Curiosity Podcast - Curiosity is one of my favorite apps (interesting topics
every day) and these are short episodes

Freakonomics Radio - From the same author of Freakonomics

The Changelog - Tech stuff; recent episodes include "Segment’s transition back
to a monorepo" and "Istio service mesh and microservices"

Ear Hustle - Interviews with death row inmates; oddly fascinating (NSFW)

Linux Unplugged - Linux stuff

Lexicon Valley - Interesting stories about language

We Hate Movies - Riffing on bad movies; I especially like it when they blast
movies I actually like (NSFW)

Skeptoid - Stories for skeptics (of general antiscience etc)

More or Less: Behind the Statistics - BBC4 radio podcast, insight behind hard
data

Linux Action Show - Linux stuff

Internet History Podcast - Really more of a 'tech history' podcast; recent eps
include "History of Google", "The Epic Fall of Digg", and interviews with
folks like CmdrTaco (Slashdot)

Oh No Ross and Carrie - One of my absolute favorites. They investigate
pseudoscience and other stuff from the inside out. My absolute favorite series
by them is their 9-parter on Scientology. If you're a Scientologist, ignore
this recommendation.

Skeptic's Guide to the Universe - Pushing back on the pseudoscience

This Week in Enterprise Tech - Tech podcast; recent eps include "Bullying
Black Hat" and "Unikernels and the Death of the Security Patch"

StarTalk - Neil Degrasse Tyson (usually) and occasionally Bill Nye

Mysterious Universe - OK, I generally consider myself mostly rational but
can't deny I enjoy listening to "out there" stuff. This is one of the "out
there" podcasts with two Australians

How Did This Get Made? - Funny podcast about bad movies (NSFW)

Thirty Twenty Ten - These guys provide a "this day in history" from 30/20/10
years ago. Typically covers pop culture, video games, etc.

Science Vs. - Another very well done science podcast FLOSS Weekly - Free and
open source topics

DogCast Radio - Dog stuff

The Curious Case of Rutherford and Fry - ANOTHER well-done science podcast
from BBC Radio

Foot Stompin Free Scottish Music - Free Scottish music. If it's not Scottish,
it's crap!

Late Night Last Week - Condenses all of the late night comedians. Host is kind
of preachy and annoying, come for the content though (NSFW)

Dan Carlin's Hardcore History - Best history podcast on the planet

Seincast - Going through every Seinfeld episode; they've concluded their run
now. Breaks down the minutia and trivia from each episode, each scene.

The Weirdest Thing I learned this Week

Disgraceland - Pods about wild musicians

Hello From The Magic Tavern - Guy falls through a dimensional portal in a
Burger King to the magical land of Foon. Radio-play style, I find this
hilarious and well done.

Artificial Intelligence - Recent interviews with Christof Koch, Ray Kurzeil

Eddie Trunk Podcast - Interviews rock/metal musicians

Awkward Human Survival Guide - NSFW, adult topics

NPR Shows, BBC Shows

------
gymshoes
Lore

IRL

KEXP Song Of The Day

Science Vs

Syntax

freeCodeCamp Podcast

egghead.io dev Chats

ycombinator

------
bfuller
Tigerbelly

------
tsechin
\- a16z

\- Exponent

\- Slate Money

\- Planet Money

\- Goldman Sachs

\- Hidden Brain

------
noddy1
red scare (female russian immigrant socialists in new york critique metoo and
other neoliberal stuff in a sexy manner)

------
slesslytall
(Brit here)

Politics/Economics/Sociology/Philosophy: * Rationally Speaking - Ran by the
New York Skeptics society, just fantastic show about rationally thinking about
economics, politics, society, etc.

* The Guardian's Brexit Means... - all things brexit

* Radiolab Presents: More Perfect - one my favourite podcast series ever; about the supreme court, from how it was made to landmark precedence-setting cases in civil rights.

* Presidential - A history of US presidents, ran over the 44 weeks leading up to the 2016 US election, each week a new president.

* The Ezra Klein Show - Long-form US politics interview show ran by the founder of VOX

* Vox's The Weeds - US politics panel discussion show, which gets "into the weeds" of US policy-making

* The Reith Lectures - A BBC4 lecture series about humanity, society and politics

* The Guardian UK: Politics weekly - self explanatory

* Left Right & Centre - US politics show that has commentators "from across the politcal spectrum"

* Week in Westminster - BBC westminster politics show

* Common Sense with Dan Carlin - Fantastic long-form show released once a month by a historian, who tries to put modern politics in a historical perspective.

* Pienaar's Politics - BBC 5 live’s (UK) politics show with professional cheeky git John Pienaar

* The New Statesman Podcast - UK Politics (and other stuff) from Helen Lewis and Stephen Bush (+ guests)

* Freakonomics - Fantastic podcast about all things economics

* The Moral Maze - BBC Radio 4 debate show about the moral philosophy of current issues. Highly recommended.

* The good fight: Yacsha Mounk on how to prevent populism and democratic backsliding

* Worldly - Vox's foreign affairs podcast

* Waking Up - Sam Harris' Long-form interview podcast

Tech and business:

* StartUp Podcast - Start Up culture and business

* Reply All - Fun about the internet and technology

* Note to Self - Technology show about "being human" in our technological age

* IRL - Tech podcast made by Mozilla

Other: * Intelligence Squared U.S. Debates - great debates on whatever's
current

* Intelligence Squared - Original and UK version of the US one (i.e. has less adverts and less annoying hosts)

* The Briefing Room - Fantastic BBC4 program that investigates the facts and details "behind the biggest news stories"

* 99% Invisible - Show by Roman Mars about all the design that is hidden in our lives

* Revisionist History - Podcast by Malcolm Gladwell going back and reinterpreting something that happened historically, trying to understand it and revise any commonplace perspectives

* The Guardian’s Long Reads - Long-form articles from the Guardian in audio form

* Dan Carlin’s Hardcore History - Fantastic book-length miniseries about major historical events and eras.

* Analysis - Great BBC program about analysis of current issues

* Heavyweight - entertaining and touching human stories

* Radiolab - all round radio show wunderkind

* Today Explained - Vox's daily news podcast

------
tasuki
\- Dan Carlin's Hardcore History

\- Waking Up with Sam Harris

------
RikNieu
* Ajahn Amaro Talks

* Hardcore History

* Indie Hackers

* Joe Rogan Experience

* Waking Up - Sam Harris

* Tangentally Speaking

* Your Moms House

------
TheAceOfHearts
Joe Rogan Experience [0]. I love that he sits down with people and actually
has long in-depth conversations with them. Here's a few interesting ones:

* Let's start with his Elon Musk discussion [1]. It came out 2 weeks ago and it already has 14m views. They basically discuss a bunch of his ideas along with things such as AI and the future of humanity. It's fascinating to get a peek into the kind of person he is.

* His discussion with Matthew Walker has been one of the most enlightening ones for me [2]. He's a sleep expert, and in the podcast they go over different myths relating to that. There was recently a HN post [3] where some people were quoting him and his book.

* Another big favorite of mine was his discussion with Paul Stamets [4], a mycologist (i.e. a mushroom expert). They discuss some of the effects of different kinds of mushrooms, including psilocybin mushrooms (colloquially known as magic mushrooms).

* I loved his discussion with Gary Johnson [5], the Libertarian Party's presidential candidate for 2016. How many other presidential candidates would you imagine would be willing to sit down and answer hard-hitting questions for +2 hours? He also had a discussion with Larry Sharpe [6], the Libertarian Party's candidate for governor of New York in 2018. Full disclosure: I recently joined the Libertarian Party. Listening to these podcasts pushed me to learn more about their movement.

* He had a discussion with Mikhaila Peterson [7], the daughter of Jordan Peterson, which many might find interesting. She had been suffering from rheumatoid arthritis and other medical issues all her life, and switching to a carnivore diet made all the symptoms go away

[0] [http://podcasts.joerogan.net/](http://podcasts.joerogan.net/)

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ycPr5-27vSI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ycPr5-27vSI)

[2]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pwaWilO_Pig](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pwaWilO_Pig)

[3]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18050090](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18050090)

[4]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mPqWstVnRjQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mPqWstVnRjQ)

[5]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KQIuHGbKckY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KQIuHGbKckY)

[6]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nSmggQZno6w](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nSmggQZno6w)

[7]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PF_7688Zk6s](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PF_7688Zk6s)

~~~
timonoko
Netflix should take best of Joe Rogan podcasts in the repertoire. When
properly translated, they have worldwide audience. Joe Rogan standups are
actually of lesser value, because they mostly deal with domestic issues in
America.

------
nil_pointer
"Waking Up, with Sam Harris" is excellent

